# The free or cheap plugins/virtual instruments thread.



## Kalmor (Feb 24, 2013)

*NOTE: ANY LINKS TO ILLEGAL DOWNLOADS OF PAID SOFTWARE WILL BE SWIFTLY REPORTED. ONLY POST SOFTWARE THAT THE DEVELOPER RELEASED FOR FREE.

**Now with that out of the way, let's go:

Here is the thread where users can post which plugins or virtual instruments they use that are on the cheaper side of the scale. Ideal for those composers/prooducers that are on a budget and cannot afford the top of the range crystal clear quality sound sets or real, live proffesional musician (with studio mics). Also, feel free to post effects, reverb controls, ect, ect.**

Posts should be in this format:

Name:
Type:
Price (if any):
Link:
Description (good and bad points):

This post will be updated as much as I can.

---------------

Piano

CV Piano (FREE) - http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=382 - An all round good, free piano VSTi. Customizable mic placements and volumes, built in effects and presets, good dynamic expression. There are no seperate sound files for different velocities of the notes though, which is really my only bad point with this one.

Guitars



Strings



Woodwind



Brass



Full orchestral

Sonatina (FREE) - [/U][/B][/B][/B]http://sso.mattiaswestlund.net/ - Good god is this a good one. All is explained in the link. Sounds like some paid software with it's fully sampled sound. You have to give this a try.



Instrument Sets

Independence FREE (FREE obviously, though you do need an account to register the product) - [/B][/B][/B]http://pro.magix.com/en/independence/independence-free.1013.html - The free version of Independence PRO, ablit with a lot less instruments (2GB compared to 30GB pro version). Very, very good VST. Comes with electric/accoustic guitars, synths, basses, drum kits, percussion, organ, piano, step sequencer and more. Has support up to 25 sound files to create custom instruments. Can be used as a standalone and has support for other VSTs.



Synths

TAL-Noisemaker (FREE) - http://kunz.corrupt.ch/products/tal-noisemaker - "A very nice VST that has a good interface, and has a great range of features considering the price. You can get a wide range of decent leads, pads, and of course some wonderful bass sounds easily. Comes with a few (256) presets as well. Built in reverb, delay, bitcrusher, randomised detuner, etc. I can't think of any bad points about it really..."

Superwave P8 (FREE) - http://www.superwavesynths.co.uk/product_p8.htm - "The specs are in the link I posted - and holy moly do you get a lot of features for free! I've used it for a long time and it's never steered me wrong when I want a specific sound. There are some other Synth VSTi's I use but those aren't free. Superwave P8 is hard to describe unless you try it out first, but if you're looking for a unique synth, then have a play with this VSTi and you might find it!"



Percussion

Linn LM-2 (Free) - http://www.logic-cafe.com/Article_View.asp?ID=47 - "I use Linn and 808 in pretty much everything I write/mix (I'm a massive fan of the 80s) and Logic CafÃ© has tonnes of sampled drum machines. I've picked the LM-2 as it's my favourite but check the site and you'll find loads (CR-78 is also quite nifty!). For those not using Logic the samples are included in the download, so you can whack it on your DAW of choice. The only bad point is that it's been sampled at around 16k..."

Planet Drum Machine Pack 4 (£3.49) - http://www.sampleism.com/digitalredu...t-drum-4?sk=ls - "Sampleism is a great site to go to if you want affordable sample packs. This product by Digital-Redux is one of my most used from the site. Pack 4 is the largest segment, dedicated solely to the drum machines and ROMpler drum sounds by Roland, who essentially dominates much of the drum machine market since the '80s with the TR-808 and TR-909. In addition, on top of dry samples, there are variations of every sample with with reverb, distortion, and bit reduction. This is a big bang for your buck, in my opinion; nearly a gigabyte (compressed) of 24-bit vintage drum samples in .wav format for less than $6."



Effects/Misc*


----------



## Kalven (Feb 25, 2013)

Name: Linn LM-2
Type: EXS24 Instrument (Logic Pro)
Price (if any): Free!
Link: http://www.logic-cafe.com/Article_View.asp?ID=47
Description (good and bad points): I use Linn and 808 in pretty much everything I write/mix (I'm a massive fan of the 80s) and Logic CafÃ© has tonnes of sampled drum machines. I've picked the LM-2 as it's my favourite but check the site and you'll find loads (CR-78 is also quite nifty!). For those not using Logic the samples are included in the download, so you can whack it on your DAW of choice. The only bad point is that it's been sampled at around 16k...


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 25, 2013)

Kalven said:


> Name: Linn LM-2
> Type: EXS24 Instrument (Logic Pro)
> Price (if any): Free!
> Link: http://www.logic-cafe.com/Article_View.asp?ID=47
> Description (good and bad points): I use Linn and 808 in pretty much everything I write/mix (I'm a massive fan of the 80s) and Logic CafÃ© has tonnes of sampled drum machines. I've picked the LM-2 as it's my favourite but check the site and you'll find loads (CR-78 is also quite nifty!). For those not using Logic the samples are included in the download, so you can whack it on your DAW of choice. The only bad point is that it's been sampled at around 16k...


Ouch that sample rate. I'd love to sample higher than 48k but I don't have the audio equipment yet (getting new headphones soon though).

Ok so putting this under drums percussion.


----------



## Kalven (Feb 25, 2013)

If I get the money to buy an LM-2 I'll sample at 96 for ya ;D


----------



## Demensa (Feb 27, 2013)

Name: TAL-Noisemaker

Type: Synth

Link - http://kunz.corrupt.ch/products/tal-noisemaker

Price: Free

A very nice VST that has a good interface, and has a great range of features considering the price. You can get a wide range of decent leads, pads, and of course some wonderful bass sounds easily. Comes with a few (256) presets as well.
Built in reverb, delay, bitcrusher, randomised detuner, etc.
I can't think of any bad points about it really...


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 3, 2013)

Name: Planet Drum Machine Pack 4

Type: Drums

Link - http://www.sampleism.com/digitalredux/planet-drum-4?sk=ls

Price - 3.49 GBP

Sampleism is a great site to go to if you want affordable sample packs. This product by Digital-Redux is one of my most used from the site. Pack 4 is the largest segment, dedicated solely to the drum machines and ROMpler drum sounds by Roland, who essentially dominates much of the drum machine market since the '80s with the TR-808 and TR-909. In addition, on top of dry samples, there are variations of every sample with with reverb, distortion, and bit reduction. This is a big bang for your buck, in my opinion; nearly a gigabyte (compressed) of 24-bit vintage drum samples in .wav format for less than $6.


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 13, 2013)

Name: Superwave P8

Type: Synth (VSTi)

Link: http://www.superwavesynths.co.uk/product_p8.htm

Price: Free

The specs are in the link I posted - and holy moly do you get a lot of features for free! I've used it for a long time and it's never steered me wrong when I want a specific sound. There are some other Synth VSTi's I use but those aren't free. Superwave P8 is hard to describe unless you try it out first, but if you're looking for a unique synth, then have a play with this VSTi and you might find it!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 13, 2013)

For some reason when I try to edit the OP, the text box is blank. I'll get that one in as soon as I am able Zuranis.


----------



## Kalmor (May 21, 2013)

Updated. Updated the link of Independence Free to the official one.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

*Haven't used these in years, found them in an old archive folder so re-researched them for here!
**
Name: Kristal Audio Engine
Type: Multi-track recorder, Audio Sequencer and Mixer (VST capable.)
Price (if any): Free for non commercial use.
**Link: *http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/index.php?section=download*
Description (good and bad points): Brilliant for those starting out. I've not used it in years but I used to use it with third party plugins for some nice little multi track recordings. Potentially can kick out some great results.



**Name: Fretted Synth's Free guitar plugins.
Type: VST plugins (requires a compatible DAW.)
Price: Free (All of them!)
Link:*http://rekkerd.org/fretted-synth/*
Description (good and bad points): I used to use the freeamp one years ago, have not tried the others but seeing as they're all free thought I'd pop em all up. Freeamp is a nice virtual amp that has a variety of amp model settings.*


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 16, 2013)

I learned real instruments then started using virtual when it came to production. I think having knowledge in the actual instrument gave me at least a bit of something as a base to what type of music I wanted to make as well as where the notes are on the the strings or the actual rhythms in drumming. That and the virtual instruments just make recording that much easier


----------



## Plantar (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> *Name: Fretted Synth's Free guitar plugins.
> Type: VST plugins (requires a compatible DAW.)
> Price: Free (All of them!)
> Link:*http://rekkerd.org/fretted-synth/*
> Description (good and bad points): I used to use the freeamp one years ago, have not tried the others but seeing as they're all free thought I'd pop em all up. Freeamp is a nice virtual amp that has a variety of amp model settings.*


YES! I totally use FreeAmp 2.5 all the time with Classic Delay on my guitar. It sounds just right. 

If anyone's looking for a soundfont, I actually sequenced the drums and bass in that recording up there^  with this soundfont, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UwhEyxFrns


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

Plantar said:


> YES! I totally use FreeAmp 2.5 all the time with Classic Delay on my guitar. It sounds just right.
> 
> If anyone's looking for a soundfont, I actually sequenced the drums and bass in that recording up there^  with this soundfont, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UwhEyxFrns



Thought I recognised that, I follow you! Haha


----------



## Conker (Jul 23, 2013)

Not to sound annoying, like a noob, or like an annoying noob but:

"*Full orchestral

Sonatina (FREE) - http://sso.mattiaswestlund.net/  - Good god is this a good one. All is explained in the link. Sounds  like some paid software with it's fully sampled sound. You have to give  this a try."

*How do I know if that's compatible with the software I have? I know nothing about DAW programs (I've the demo for FL Studio) and that's a decent sized file. I"d rather know it'll work before I try it. I think one of the other pieces of free software I found didn't work, but I honestly don't know. Just trying to figure out if I need to buy some of these paid plugins or find free ones. The paid ones are sure pricey, but they seem to work.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.protoolerblog.com/2010/01/02/the-free-rtas-plug-ins-list/

Many many plugins all free and legal.


----------



## Baka94 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here are a few that I know. I don't remember where I got them, so you have to google them.

Name: Piano One
Type: Piano VST
Price: Free? Has at least a demo
Desc: Has a very pleasant sound. Key striking speed tied to note velocity. Might cause overruns on low end PCs.

Name: LatteFree
Type: Synth VST
Price: Free
Desc: Creates nice and rich synth sounds. Sounds kind of 80s-ish synth sounds to me, but I might be wrong.


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 22, 2015)

Name: Synth1
Type: Synth/Subtractive VST
Price: Free
Desc: Creates some nice basic sounds, good for layering sounds and as a baseline for sounds you want to heavily modulate.​


http://www.kvraudio.com/product/synth1-by-ichiro-toda


----------



## 4lung (Apr 15, 2016)

*
Name: ICECREAM
Type: Soft Synth VST plugin
Price (if any): Free
Link: http://www.megavst.com/synth/icecream/
Description (good and bad points): ICECREAM is an incredibly adorable synth and one of my personal favorites.  Beyond the UI being the cutest thing I've seen in my life, the sounds it's capable of making will greatly surprise you, as it can range from chiptuney-happy-fun to severely atmospheric and emotional.  I've used this synth for a long time and I would highly recommend it to anybody. *


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

Name: Bitspeek
Type: Vocal Synthesis VST Plugin
Price: $33.00
Link:soniccharge.com: Bitspeek
Description- Bitspeek is a real-time pitch-excited linear prediction codec effect. (more info in the link)


----------



## Nosta (Oct 9, 2016)

*Name: *MT power drums
*Type: *Drum/percussion
*Price (if any): $*0
*Link: *MT Power Drum Kit AU VST Drums Sampler Plugin Instrument
*Description (good and bad points): *Great VST, can't say anything bad about it and it sounds really good.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 10, 2016)

Name: Calf Studio Gear plugins
Types: sf2 sampler, synths, organ, and lots of effects
Price: free
Link: calf-studio-gear.org: Calf Studio Gear - GNU/Linux Audio Plug-Ins
Description: Free and powerful, but may not run without linux. You would have to compile the source code on non-linux systems.


----------



## Wanny (May 1, 2017)

Whoa, appearently this topic is quite abandoned (and its author banned for whatever reason) and it's pretty useful o.o

Let's see what can I help with:

*Name: *MiniMogue VA
*Type: *Analog Synth
*Price (if any): *$0
*Link: *www.vst4free.com: Download Free Minimoog emulation plug-in: MiniMogueVA by Glen Stegner
*Description (good and bad points):* Based in the MiniMoog synthetizer. Everything you need in the same interface.

*Name: *C700
*Type: *Sampler
*Price (if any): *$0
*Link: *picopicose.com: PPSE部
*Description (good and bad points):* It's an emulator of the SNES built-in sampler. It allows you to use samples from SNES ROMS (.sfc or .smc) or SNES music tracks (.spc).


----------



## gustavthedj (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi guys, i am a beginner in making music . And it was hard to me , find a good samples for my project.
Recently i 've found this resource : www.lucidsamples.com: Sample Packs. DJ Samples & Loops, Music Production Audio Sounds

I ' ve tried this deep instrumental package : www.lucidsamples.com: Electronic House Vol. 1 - 133 MB of House/ Electronic Samples
Really satisfied.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 29, 2017)

*Name: *A1TriggerGate
*Type:* Sequenced/Rhythmic Gate
*Price (if any): *free
*Link: A1TriggerGate - A1AUDIO - VST, AU, AAX & RTAS Plugins for MAC & PC by ALEX HILTON
Description (good and bad points): * It's a great sounding and easy to use VST that can give many electronica tracks that extra OOMPH without any extra effort. My only issue with it is that it tends to use up a lot of RAM when in use.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 14, 2018)

this probably isn't going to help anyone here but

www2.thisisnotrocketscience.nl: Blok Modular

requires Jeskola Buzz, the VST doesn't really work

who knows, there might be some tracker users here so :/

but yeah you can get pretty deep with this instrument (comes as an effect too, effect is a pain in the ass though because you have to route left and right channels separate) and it's probably even a good learning tool if you want to get into modular synths.

I literally produce nearly all my sounds with this. It appears simple, but you can get really nuanced sounds with it. All about the modules they chose, like there's 'keytrack' which you can use with a fixed oscillator and get all sorts of weird alien tunings. People don't realize 'phat' synth sounds often have to do with tuning them weird


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2018)

I know a bunch of bananas:

*https://www.flstudiomusic.com/*
Apart from the domain name, it's a blog being constantly updated (like, last post was yesterday) with new deals, free software, VST plugins, soundfonts and there's many categories, from synths to instrument emulators. For instance, that's where I got SpicyGuitar - worth a shot if you're soloing, specially for the higher octaves. CONS: some of their links are broken/outdated 

*soundfonts.darkesword.com*
Many different, free soundfonts and a decompressor for packed sf2, courtesy of a very well-known OverClocked ReMixer. The harp is particularly *BEAUTIFUL* and has some cool articulations based on velocity. He gives an interesting description to how he perceives each of those instruments, to which I agree with and they're definitely good enough for a start. CONS: The Tgsf21x has an enormous amount of instruments in one single GM soundfont to choose from, and some of those are good (church organ, bells, harp, pizzicato violins), but somehow it can really slow down the rendering process. Same goes for Squidfont Orchestral.

*https://www.chineekong.com/freebies*
If you're into asian type of music, I recommend these! I've actually used it for a track of mine that's available commercially. Cons: I can hear some distortion when I play a few of the notes from the Guzheng, though I wouldn't say it's a dealbreaker.

*Products Archive - Impact Soundworks*
Now this one's very suitable for professional work. Just a few of their products are free and they require kontakt (some are available for the free Kontakt Player version, but most of them aren't), but I thought I'd mention it for the spiraringly otherworldly quality of their virtual instruments, and the priced ones... just check some of them and listen to the previews. I personally love their japanese ($99) and indian ($79) collections.

*zero-project.gr: Help/Music programs*
THE MOST FANTASTIC WEBSITE OF THEM ALL! *grins* I mean, this is the official website of a greek artist who inspired and helped me a lot regarding digital distribution and music licensing, not to mention the huge collection of websites he lists regarding music making softwares, VSTs and so on. Just check it out and have fun!


----------



## 2a03fox (Mar 25, 2020)

milkytracker.titandemo.org: MilkyTracker | Downloads
pretty sure most people know about it already, but milkytracker is a great way to write music. it's a tracker, not a daw. a lot of classic techno was made in tracker software. mod archive has a bunch of tracks you can import and see how they're made, which makes learning easy. brandon walsh also has a solid tutorial series on youtube.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 20, 2021)

has vital been mentioned yet?

Vital.

Free, with multiple payed versions available.
Multiple oscillator wavetable based synth with modulation, wavetable viewing, and FX Rack similar to XFer's Serum, and an oscillator layout similar to Massive.

Completely customizable GUI, incredibly powerful, still very new to the scene.

Edit, some more


Spitfire Audio's LABS
Multiple sound libraries for use in one plugin. Requires their launcher to install the libraries, but they are the most natural sounding instruments for a digital synth you will ever hear

Spitfire Audio's BBC Symphony Orchestra
VST based on sounds recorded from the BBC Symphony Orchestra. Free, requires their launcher, and makes you wait 2 weeks after filling out a quiz to get it.

ADHD's Leveling Tool
Free analog compressor.

XFer's OTT and Dimension Expander
OTT - Upward Downwards multiband compressor. Basically MSG for music.
Dimension Expander - Stereo Width expander.


----------



## LetUsAllExist (Dec 6, 2021)

*Name: *_Mixxx_*
Type: *_DJ Software Program_
*Price: *_It's for free_
*Link: *_https://mixxx.org/_*
Description: *Mixxx is primarily a DJ software program thing that does DJ software stuff. Ya' can have up to two tracks ready at a time normally, and four with a tweak or two. There are a few built-in effects like frequency filters, reverb, echo, flanger, etc. It's relatively easy to start noodling with as a beginner.

While you can't normally use this program for creating whole tracks in the same way that ya' can with a normal DAW, if you're of a more experimental mindset, it can be really interesting to toy with as a free, software equivalent of tape loops - except with the aforementioned built-in effects, you can quantize multiple loops together, etc.

Personally, what I really like using it for is as its own live instrument that can do some really wild, abstract sound stuff if ya' are willing to ignore specific theory stuff, and mess around much more with texture, gesture, and so on - except with a program like this, you can play stuff like that live and improvise almost like some weird space-jazz instrument by messing a lot with the effects, tempo, loop length, scratching, and pretty much any feature that ya' can abuse for extended purposes on-the-fly. I especially have fun to do the aforementioned tape-loop kind of stuff in a cut-up-and-loop sense with loading in longer recordings without much musical intent, looping little parts, and improvising some spacey stuff, and often overdubbing different layers of stuff and panning them to different stereo channels to make more complex soundscapes.

There are a few problems that I have while using the program on my computer atm, such as annoying popping sounds going on while doing stuff in it but not when listening to the recorded file, but I'm pretty sure stuff like that didn't happen when I was using Mixxx on a different computer.

Otherwise, if ya' like electronic experimental weird stuff, I highly recommend grabbing a free DJ software program, record some samples from where ever you might want, and screw around with as many different things as ya' can and see what happens. Who knows, if ya' work with more straightforward electronic stuff, it might be interesting to try and sample some weird improvised sample manipulation to make a more composed banger.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 6, 2021)

This whole thread is too professional for me who uses prefixed lineup of instruments... *I wonder how those plugins are applied, and on which programs?*

I use Midsequer 1 from Google Play, so guess it's kinda pointless unless I move on xP

It's just me, I kinda find it enjoyable to find out certain combinations and tricks to produce what's not intended/likely from the basic components UwU
But I'm willing to move on to a more diverse program if recommended!


----------



## Frisky17532 (Apr 19, 2022)

__





						REAPER | ReaPlugs
					





					www.reaper.fm
				




*Reaplugs Plugin Suite*

surprised nobody's mentioned this, ReaEQ is a perfectly usable equalizer that allows unlimited bands only limited by your CPU. ReaDelay is the same but with unlimited delay lines. I forget if ReaXComp is on there but that's an unlimited band multiband compressor (although eventually too many bands will sound weird because of the crossover filters). ReaJS is a scripting language that can do pretty much anything else (and if it doesn't exist, if you're good at coding you can make your own stuff. I've already made a couple good plugins (and some much less useful ones)) Only thing is that ReaEQ's window can't be resized outside of Reaper, and there's no ReaVerb. But that's about it


----------



## Frisky17532 (Apr 19, 2022)

http://jeskola.net/buzz/
		


Jeskola Buzz

oh yeah almost forgot about this, required if you want to use that Blok Modular thing I posted. It's a modular synth that is controlled through a tracker interface, kind of like Sunvox


----------

